# Bring me more boxes!



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

In honor of my 100th post (I know, no big deal - but I did it in less than 2 weeks of posting), I'm bombing again. We'll call this the "What Comes Around, Goes Around" series of bombs. That is all for now.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

mitro said:


> In honor of my 100th post (I know, no big deal - but I did it in less than 2 weeks of posting), I'm bombing again. We'll call this the "What Comes Around, Goes Around" series of bombs. That is all for now.


OH boy! Everybody watch out! This guy hits hard!!!!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Damn, some people are in for a hurtin'!!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

mitro said:


> In honor of my 100th post (I know, no big deal - but I did it in less than 2 weeks of posting), I'm bombing again. We'll call this the "What Comes Around, Goes Around" series of bombs. That is all for now.


Did you just dismiss us? I think he dismissed us....
WTF!!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Here we go again! I haven't been hanging around much the last few weeks, but even I've seen the madness and mayhem. From one Mike to another - good job bro!


----------



## CincyBrown (Dec 31, 2007)

Who angered this guy...seriously, looks like he's taking out some frustration!


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

I've been thinking and I'm going to go a different direction with this. If I went ahead with teh original idea my target(s) would be way too obvious. I need time to let people let their guards down.

So...

Instead I am sending a single bomb. The smallest bomb I can possibly assemble. It won't even sting... I swear.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Damn mitro, you have some major carnage going on!!!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

it sounds like one giant can of whoop ass


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

KIND OF LIKE *"NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED"!*

I remember that from someone --Huh----ChubZ


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

What, again?

Everybody duck!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Does it ever stop?:lol:


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

The EPA and the Department of Fisheries have made a major annoucement concerning a massive fish kill in a local lake. Rumors have it that a large number of Cigar Live members were found wearing cement galoshes on the bottom of the lake - obviously causing massive amounts of contamination due to evil second hand smoke. A representative of the EPA, who refused to be named, said they found large amounts of cylindrical objects in the lake bearing names such as Decade, RP, Taboo, Camacho, and Oliva. It is unclear what this means. A local fisherman, who also preferred to remain anonymous, said that several fish had these object in their mouth and they appeared to be smiling. A happy death? Who knows. The only clue officials have is someone has reported seeing a black car speeding away and a simple business card left at the scene with the words MITRO. Any further information would be helpful.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I am still in a little pain from the hit he laid on my. Everyone get under a desk.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

I was thinking back to this weekend, and he really did me in, I needed to clear off my wish list in my profile!


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Oh c'mon now, a little destruction never hurt nobody. :lol:

Like I said... just one more little bomb, I swear.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

mitro said:


> Oh c'mon now, a little destruction never hurt nobody. :lol:
> 
> Like I said... just one more little bomb, I swear.


Can I get an "AMEN!"-------Watch out---Over!:nerd:


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

Ladies and Gentlemen...

Please ensure your seats are in the upright position and tray tables are locked...

Place your head between your legs and kiss your ass goodbye...there's a new Bomber on the block, and he's CrAzY.

Good work Mitro...can't wait to see the carnage...


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Such pent-up aggression in this boy - I have to wonder if he had a happy childhood:lol:


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

mhlatke said:


> I have to wonder if he had a happy childhood:lol:


 I was fed only bread and water and was forced to smoke Swisher Sweets. So if I have a tendancy to bomb without remorse, you can understand why.

0103 8555 7493 0097 8709

Somebody's going down Friday. :huh_oh:


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Nice! Cannot wait to see the devastation with this one.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

mitro said:


> I've been thinking and I'm going to go a different direction with this. If I went ahead with teh original idea my target(s) would be way too obvious. I need time to let people let their guards down.
> 
> So...
> 
> Instead I am sending a single bomb. The smallest bomb I can possibly assemble. It won't even sting... I swear.


I believe that as much as I believe "go ahead, that Partagas Culebra isn't too spicy". :eeek::eeek:


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> KIND OF LIKE *"NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED"!*
> 
> I remember that from someone --Huh----ChubZ


Man I am just keeping a low profile................:eeek:


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> I believe that as much as I believe "go ahead, that Partagas Culebra isn't too spicy". :eeek::eeek:


When did I say that? I said they are strong! 

I swear... its just one little "small video" box.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

mitro said:


> When did I say that? I said they are strong!
> 
> I swear... its just one little "small video" box.


Small video Box???


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

mitro said:


> I was fed only bread and water and was forced to smoke Swisher Sweets. So if I have a tendancy to bomb without remorse, you can understand why.


Uh Oh. This just doesn't sound good. Forced to smoke Swisher Sweets... Arghhh....


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

baboruger said:


> Small video Box???


Like this.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

go get them mike


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)




----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

chubzerous said:


> Man I am just keeping a low profile................:eeek:


I'd have to hide behind a bus to keep a low profile :wazzapp::wazzapp:


----------



## MrMaduro-cl (Nov 23, 2007)

100 posts in 2 weeks wow your keyboard must still be smoking!!! LOL. Congratulations on a 100 posts


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

chubzerous said:


> Man I am just keeping a low profile................:eeek:


It's about time--LOL Bro!


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

boom.

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12855


----------

